# Would you buy a car



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I am thinking about buying a car when i get there this time. What are the thoughts on others there buying a car. It it a hassle to register, get insurance and etc? How long can I drive on my usa license before getting local license? how hard is the license to get there?

I won't drive in big cities. To dangerous for me. I would drive in small cities.

thanks

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Many Variables to your question. New, used, financed or not, etc. I bought a new car last year financed through the local bank everything was taken care of, registration, insurance etc. Getting a license may depend on your visa type. Supposedly you need a visa good for at least a year, basically a 13a or SRRV, but some can get a licence with a tourist visa, I did. Been waiting for permanent plates since Jul 2016, hopefully will have this coming Mar/Apr. Registration was good for 3 years. Foreign license good for 90 days from entry.

Chuck


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey chuck.

i was buying used car. no finance. i have a tourist visa. i was wondering if it id worth buying a vehicle there.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey chuck.
> 
> i was buying used car. no finance. i have a tourist visa. i was wondering if it id worth buying a vehicle there.
> 
> art


Getting a license will depend on whether that office is following the rules, if they are you won't get a license. If you are buying used you are buying a pig in a poke. A lot of Filipinos due not maintain their vehicles. Insurance is easy registration can be a hassle from what I have heard. Since mine was new all handled by dealership and bank.

Chuck


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Getting licence was 30 minutes start to finish at the QC main branch.

I went first thing in the AM and was at the head of the line and got the senior expedited processing service so I'd guess that 30 minutes is the absolute least amount of time.


No hassles, Just routine lineups and processing. I had all documents in order first and the cost was 852 for a 5-year plastic card.

I have an SRRV so met the rules.

Your USA license is good for 90 days after last entry. If you leave the Phiklippines and return the count starts again. I have never heard of anyone getting in trouble for using a foreign license past 90 days but if you had an accident your insurance may be denied if anyone checks.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Are you going to be living there full time and be able to take care of the car or will you only use it on vacations?

If you're going to be living there full time, a car is a nice thing to have if you dont want to take a taxi, bus, etc.

If you're going to be there only for vacations and shorter trips, I wouldn't do it unless you have someone who knows how to take care of a car properly (hit and miss there).

I bought a Honda Accord (of course) a few years ago when I was working in Manila and when I took a new job in the Middle East, I left the car with my wife's family. Unfortunately, none of them know how to drive a car or take care of it, so every time I would go back for vacation, it was a money pit to get it running again. Also, a lot of parts just arent available there. I needed a main relay for my Accord and couldnt find one from any of the Honda dealers in Manila or any of the other parts places. I ended up having to order one from the US and took it with me the next time I went back to finally fix it.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hondaguy

i will live there full time. i am wondering how much basic insurance cost there. i am looking at a 2009 toyota innova. i know the people that have it. they need the money.

art


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I had a late 90s Honda Accord and the last time I paid the annual LTO fees (2014 including the mandatory insurance) it was around p8500 or p9k for everything. I looked around for an old OR/CR to see if I could find the breakdown of all the fees but I might have included them when I sold the car.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I just did a Google search for "lto insurance" and found a few websites of insurance companies offering the LTO mandated Compulsory Third Party Liability (CTPL) insurance policies. It looks like its around p635.40 for 1 year. That appears to be only the required minimum liability insurance. If you want comprehensive or collision coverage, that will be extra (and I'm guessing pretty pricey). Good luck!


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

thanks hondaguy.

i am wondering if i really need a car where i will be at in tagum city. i lived there for 8 months before and didn't miss a car. i sure wont drive in places like davao. i would be in a wreck the first day. hahaha. i would be stopping at streets and i would get run over.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I would never buy a vehicle in a major city. Where I am a parking spot at my block is 6 to 8k p a month. Add in vehicle price, insurance, maintenance, repairs, parking at my destination etc and it nowhere near comes close to what I pay in transportation. 

I avoid all the hassle of ownership, driving in the Manila mad traffic, getting geographically confused and get dropped off at the mall entrance and don’t have to walk from the parking lot. 

However once I move to a province, I will have a vehicle. The parking issues will just about disappear, traffic will be manageable and it will give me the freedom to move around.

Not sure what I’ll get might be a trike, a surplus vehicle, a Hilux, SUV or an econobox sedan. It will all depend on where I end up and what the roads there are like.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I would never buy a vehicle in a major city. Where I am a parking spot at my block is 6 to 8k p a month. Add in vehicle price, insurance, maintenance, repairs, parking at my destination etc and it nowhere near comes close to what I pay in transportation.
> 
> I avoid all the hassle of ownership, driving in the Manila mad traffic, getting geographically confused and get dropped off at the mall entrance and don’t have to walk from the parking lot.
> 
> ...


Agree Manitoba, when we lived in Manila for a year definitely the last thing I considered was 4 wheels, hard enough to park Bens bike near the condo so that stayed at his work most times as public transport is easy and safer in a train or jeepny generally. For us in the province a car and motorbikes fit the bill, 600 metre walk to get to the Luna road that has few tricycles and less jeepnies. Yes we could call a driver but we want the freedom to go where we want and when. Every ones needs vary as the OP art will see, depends on needs and where you live I suppose. Good luck with the info you seek Art.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I am thinking about buying a car when i get there this time. What are the thoughts on others there buying a car. It it a hassle to register, get insurance and etc? How long can I drive on my usa license before getting local license? how hard is the license to get there?
> 
> I won't drive in big cities. To dangerous for me. I would drive in small cities.
> 
> ...


Just been thru this also Art. It is quite easy to buy a car here, the trick is finding the right car ie. not a swimmer or one that has been hit by a train. Worse still has money owing on it.
I purchased a 2nd had car locally from a government worker in a good position with local council. Great car and he was a pleasure to deal with. 
Buying a new car can be a PIA due to the delay in getting registration plates. Some have waited 12 month or more. I am still waiting for my plastic drivers license but have a 'paper one'.
I actually found my vehicle walking in San Fernando , took the mobile number and bought it several days later. I did a check at the LTO (no charge) to verify the owner and whether it was stolen etc. The owner did a proper bill of sale and gave me all the documentation I needed to change ownership, but advised me not to do it till it was due for registration in April 18 which I will do.
Stay alert, check everything and all should be good.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Just been thru this also Art. It is quite easy to buy a car here, the trick is finding the right car ie. not a swimmer or one that has been hit by a train. Worse still has money owing on it.
> I purchased a 2nd had car locally from a government worker in a good position with local council. Great car and he was a pleasure to deal with.
> Buying a new car can be a PIA due to the delay in getting registration plates. Some have waited 12 month or more. I am still waiting for my plastic drivers license but have a 'paper one'.
> I actually found my vehicle walking in San Fernando , took the mobile number and bought it several days later. I did a check at the LTO (no charge) to verify the owner and whether it was stolen etc. The owner did a proper bill of sale and gave me all the documentation I needed to change ownership, but advised me not to do it till it was due for registration in April 18 which I will do.
> Stay alert, check everything and all should be good.


Sounds easy, hope my luck is as good Ron. Tell me why did the previous owner advise not to do the change over until the rego was due? Are there no Road worthy certificates, change of ownership requirements in PH? Fill me/us in if you don't mind.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hondaguy
> 
> i will live there full time. i am wondering how much basic insurance cost there. i am looking at a 2009 toyota innova. i know the people that have it. they need the money.
> 
> art


I received some sound advice early here, don't buy anything but a Toyota, as you can get parts (mostly) when needed, but even then there are exceptions - I heeded the advice.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When full coverage insurance has come up before it looks to about the same cost as the USA/Europe. One of the biggest problems seems to be with the agent running off with your money only to later find you have no insurance.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> When full coverage insurance has come up before it looks to about the same cost as the USA/Europe. One of the biggest problems seems to be with the agent running off with your money only to later find you have no insurance.


Hope that's not true Gary but stranger things have happened here there and every where. Do you or other members have any recommendations for a good reliable motor insurer in PH?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Full coverage on my 2016 Hyundai Tucson runs about $500(25,000 php).

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Full coverage on my 2016 Hyundai Tucson runs about $500(25,000 php).
> 
> Chuck


Similar pricing to OZ, thanks for the info and as we get closer to our move, If you don't mind, could send you a PM as to who the underwriter is or the agent you secured this with.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Similar pricing to OZ, thanks for the info and as we get closer to our move, If you don't mind, could send you a PM as to who the underwriter is or the agent you secured this with.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


It was mentioned somewhere to try your bank. As I said earlier agents can be unreliable. I got this from an expat as we stood in his garden looking at his bent car. The agent had pocketed the premium and there appears to be no redress in the Philippines.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Similar pricing to OZ, thanks for the info and as we get closer to our move, If you don't mind, could send you a PM as to who the underwriter is or the agent you secured this with.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


First year was through BDO insurance company(Prudential) contacted me directly for second year.

Chuck


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> Hope that's not true Gary but stranger things have happened here there and every where. Do you or other members have any recommendations for a good reliable motor insurer in PH?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


No Steve not quite accurate. I got full comprehensive insurance recommended by my bank for 14250 pesos ($385au) 2500 excess deductable as they say here. 2 year old Toyota Vios insured for 500k pesos.
The last time I paid car insurance in Oz was 7 years ago, new Mitsubishi Colt insured for $19k $300 excess, max. no claim bonus $750au.

Sorry Gary, do not know what rates are like in US. I would not use a broker here, go straight to the source. I will set you right when the time comes Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mogo51 said:


> I received some sound advice early here, don't buy anything but a Toyota, as you can get parts (mostly) when needed, but even then there are exceptions - I heeded the advice.


Ron, Not sure how things are where you are but here in Iloilo it is near impossible to get any of the 'parts stores' to order anything for you as far as specific parts go. General things like tires, batterys, or other generic items can be bought, but for any specific make & model vehicle parts, I have resorted to shopping online with much better results. 

I use megazip for new parts and carepo for used items.
Gene; delete this if you need to.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mogo51 said:


> No Steve not quite accurate. I got full comprehensive insurance recommended by my bank for 14250 pesos ($385au) 2500 excess deductable as they say here. 2 year old Toyota Vios insured for 500k pesos.
> The last time I paid car insurance in Oz was 7 years ago, new Mitsubishi Colt insured for $19k $300 excess, max. no claim bonus $750au.
> 
> Sorry Gary, do not know what rates are like in US. I would not use a broker here, go straight to the source. I will set you right when the time comes Steve.


Here in the UK I pay about 13,000 peso for comprehensive insurance with a 2 lt engine.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Here in the UK I pay about 13,000 peso for comprehensive insurance with a 2 lt engine.


Ok I have a 2 lt engine. What is the value and age of your motor vehicle? This all plays a part in insurance cost along with the mount of the deductible.

Chuck


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Gary D said:


> It was mentioned somewhere to try your bank. As I said earlier agents can be unreliable. I got this from an expat as we stood in his garden looking at his bent car. The agent had pocketed the premium and there appears to be no redress in the Philippines.


We bought a second hand Nissan Urvan in 2012 for 120,000 php purely for running my Son and daughter snd grandson from the UK around For 2 weeks prior to my 65th birthday, 
ran fine for 4 months then developed Flat Battery problems
But we sold it it to the wifes brother for 100,000 pesos 
We bought our car new a Suzuki Ertiga ,went originally to buy a Suzuki APV but no stock in white
So it was a toss up between the Ertiga and the Jimmy, settled on the Ertiga great car 8 seater.
Financed through BPI Bank , insurance also with BPI.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Here in the UK I pay about 13,000 peso for comprehensive insurance with a 2 lt engine.


Thos prices went out the door in Oz about 15 years ago Garry, just goes to show you how much a rip off Insurance is! From memory there is about 70m population in UK, Oz has 24m and a lot more space between them, so maybe I am missing something?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bidrod said:


> Ok I have a 2 lt engine. What is the value and age of your motor vehicle? This all plays a part in insurance cost along with the mount of the deductible.
> 
> Chuck


Also the premium can be reduced by designating certain driver/s, raising the excess and yes shopping around. I play insurance companies against each other with cars and property to get the best deal,,,,,,,,, that is in OZ, wish us luck in PH. as this will be a new experience.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Back to the OP's topic and yes while insurance and running costs do play a part, I think purchasing new as I have done many times (in OZ) is all very well If you can afford to go down that path. Realistically I see in PH. say a PHP 2.5 M car new being sold at say 2 years old for half the price or less with (apparently) reputable dealers with service history etc. in and around Manila. As Said if we lived in Manila we wouldn't bother but in smaller cities and provincial areas definitely for us but each has to make their own choices. Whether an owner type jeep or a Maserati to suit ones needs.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Back to the OP's topic and yes while insurance and running costs do play a part, I think purchasing new as I have done many times (in OZ) is all very well If you can afford to go down that path. Realistically I see in PH. say a PHP 2.5 M car new being sold at say 2 years old for half the price or less with (apparently) reputable dealers with service history etc. in and around Manila. As Said if we lived in Manila we wouldn't bother but in smaller cities and provincial areas definitely for us but each has to make their own choices. Whether an owner type jeep or a Maserati to suit ones needs.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I didn't think depreciation figured in the filipino language


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Gary D said:


> I didn't think depreciation figured in the filipino language


I don't think they were taught subtraction at school Gary, only addition!!!!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I didn't think depreciation figured in the filipino language


It certainly does Gary, especially with imported automobiles, a little research into the shipped in car industry will reveal all. 
Depreciation or desperation with ill gotten purchases.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> I don't think they were taught subtraction at school Gary, only addition!!!!


Only an observation but there are many wealthy and poor Filipinos that fully understand the meaning of depreciation and the implications.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> I don't think they were taught subtraction at school Gary, only addition!!!!


Looking at the size of the families here, they were definitely taught multiplication!


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Simon1983 said:


> Looking at the size of the families here, they were definitely taught multiplication!


And obviously well qualified in fornication.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As you would mate, "I bought a Honda Accord (of course)" Good choice.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Back to the OP's topic and yes while insurance and running costs do play a part, I think purchasing new as I have done many times (in OZ) is all very well If you can afford to go down that path. Realistically I see in PH. say a PHP 2.5 M car new being sold at say 2 years old for half the price or less with (apparently) reputable dealers with service history etc. in and around Manila. As Said if we lived in Manila we wouldn't bother but in smaller cities and provincial areas definitely for us but each has to make their own choices. Whether an owner type jeep or a Maserati to suit ones needs.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I have never seen a two year old car depreciated that much, usually they want close to full price. That said you can find deals, I got a one year old car with only 5000km from an expat who was leaving. Echoing other sentiments, be really careful buying used in Phils due to the tendency not to perform proper maintenance. They just cant afford it, or they look for a deal down the street, ie. the filters might not have been replaced, or they use wrong oil.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

JRB__NW said:


> I have never seen a two year old car depreciated that much, usually they want close to full price. That said you can find deals, I got a one year old car with only 5000km from an expat who was leaving. Echoing other sentiments, be really careful buying used in Phils due to the tendency not to perform proper maintenance. They just cant afford it, or they look for a deal down the street, ie. the filters might not have been replaced, or they use wrong oil.


Yes agree JRB but as we know bargains can be had, depends on the make and model, I know popular holds it's price but the likes of this:

Peugeot 508 for sale - Price list in the Philippines January 2018 | Priceprice.com

I've had one (a wagon) for 6 years and never missed a beat, very economical etc. Bengie's every day drive so we will probably seriously look at these when we settle.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

If you lived near Manila or maybe another major city you might have luck finding and maybe eventually selling a used car. I live out in a province and I looked for months to find a car. Had to make multiple trips to Tarlac City/Urdaneta/Dagupan just to look and usually found nothing. Eventually settled on a 2008 Toyota Innova but it was not on my list of cars to buy. If I ever want to sell it it will probably take months to sell.

Looking back I should have just made a trip or two to Manila.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Yes agree JRB but as we know bargains can be had, depends on the make and model, I know popular holds it's price but the likes of this:
> 
> Peugeot 508 for sale - Price list in the Philippines January 2018 | Priceprice.com
> 
> ...


We were looking for Peugeot for my wife as she has had 2 of them before and loves them. Unfortunately, we couldn't find a Peugeot dealer in Philippines.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> We were looking for Peugeot for my wife as she has had 2 of them before and loves them. Unfortunately, we couldn't find a Peugeot dealer in Philippines.


Hey Dave, I found this if it helps. 7 from what I can see, how good they are I have no Idea.

Peugeot Philippines Dealers

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Hey Dave, I found this if it helps. 7 from what I can see, how good they are I have no Idea.
> 
> Peugeot Philippines Dealers
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Cheers Steve. CDO would have been the closest. She bought a Chevrolet in the end. She loves it, so all good.


----------

